# Luna found a new toy



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

It's, or rather was, a doorstop


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

Beautiful pictures Sequeena!
Buy her a kong wobbler! bet she would love it!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

wow she looks sooo grown up now. Big girl


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

In the second last pic she's like " eh ya can I have it back now ? " 
She's stunning !!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Beautiful pictures Sequeena!
> Buy her a kong wobbler! bet she would love it!


Good idea DT  I was thinking of getting her the extreme kong for xmas but will get the one you suggested instead


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

She is a big lady now, she fills out more each day and it's lovely to see her mature


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Love her :001_wub: Such a squidgy moosh face :thumbup:


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

She's such a beauty <3


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

sequeena said:


> Good idea DT  I was thinking of getting her the extreme kong for xmas but will get the one you suggested instead


nope!
Definately the kong wobler!
That said if you see the post re the Husky auction on here that lady has a knog extreme available!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks DT! I've not seen the post yet, will check it out though


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

Awww she's such a bonnie girl lovely pics sequeena xx


----------



## kayspack (Sep 18, 2010)

She is gorgeous, love her expressions :thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Great pics hun, Luna's sooo photogenic!
erm, what's a Kong Wobbler? If it suitable for big dog I might just have to get one for Bob's stocking


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks all! Think it's a kong in a certain shape SS


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

Omg she's lush! Ah, love her <3 
The main character of my novel is called Luna ironically ^_^ xxxxxx


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Ah she's so expressive Sequeena! Lovely pictures I especially love number 5.
It's funny - I've got a plaque in the kitchen that says exactly the same thing on it as your doorstop. Good job we know our place eh?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you! 

Aye I know my place in this house - at the bottom of the food chain!! :lol:


----------

